# I want this desk (Zaor Miza Z flex) what do you think about the height ?



## azzi (Aug 15, 2021)

Hello, so I am decided to buy this desk, but my only remaining concern is about the high, I don't know if it will be ergonomic, aka keyboards shelf touching your legs, main desk too high ? etc.

What do you guys think ?

Thanks 









Miza Z Flex | Miza Desks Line | Zaor Studio Furniture


Zaor has given a lot of thought to the needs of the modern musician and created a platform, where the user decides what he needs and where.



zaorstudiofurniture.com


----------



## davidson (Aug 15, 2021)

I looked at the Mizas, but I knew I wouldn't have been comfortable with the 820 height. I adjusted an ikea desk to trial the height and it hurt my shoulders after a day or two, I felt like a zombie with its arms directly out in front of it. Of course you could raise your chair to compensate, but I'm 6ft and already have my chair at the perfect(ish) height so didn't want to start messing with that. If you're shorter you're going to have your feet dangling off the chair like a toddler! If you're taller it may be perfect.

I ended up going for a studiodesk orbit which is similar to the miza in that it's a flat solid desk with 88 key keyboard tray. It's also electronically height adjustable which is a godsend. It was more expensive but my body is so beat up at this point, I'll do anything I can to help it out. FWIW I usually have the desk ~77-78 cm high and its ergonomic heaven.


----------



## muk (Aug 15, 2021)

Concur with @davidson. Unless you are a very large person, 82cm is too high to work comfortably. I am 174cm, the height of my desk is 78.5cm, and for me it is rather slightly too high. Usually, desktop height is somewhere between 66cm and 75cm, with 72cm being a bit of a standard. So 82cm is quite a stretch from that.


----------



## azzi (Aug 15, 2021)

Thanks for your input
Well I'm short, 169 cm. But wait a minute, there's something I don't understand, If I sit on my chair with my feet touching the ground, and then add up 12 cm above my thighs (which is my midi keyboard height), then the computer desk would be just way too high.

how do you solve that ? How do you work on your computer desk without your legs touching the keyboard tray ?


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 15, 2021)

I was considering Zaor too but 82cm is no way for me (165cm).
I have a cheaper music desk where I adjusted the keyboard tray to exactly the height of my keyboard (NI KK 61).
These 2cm up the normal tray height made a big difference (It’s not touching my laps anymore and I can pull it more).
So I came up with a conclusion : ergonomics is a matter of very fine tuning. Never buy something you doubt it will fit.


----------



## shponglefan (Aug 15, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> So I came up with a conclusion : ergonomics is a matter of very fine tuning. Never buy something you doubt it will fit.


This is exactly why I built my own desk with a height adjustable frame. Being able to set it to the exact height I wanted made all the difference.


----------



## Levon (Aug 15, 2021)

I was considering this desk but dismissed it because of the height issue mentioned in the above replies. Also wasn’t convinced how well the small castors would work on a carpet.


----------



## Minko (Aug 15, 2021)

On my last corporate job, I also was the "ergo coach". I would always start with my feet on the ground. Adjust the chair height. Elbow, back of the chair, then adjust the height of the desk. When you can't adjust the height of the desk, you can adjust the height of the chair, and then put something under your feet.

I now also do side jobs at a studio integrator and I must say I have never seen a really good ergonomic studio desk with a keyboard option integrated in front of you. It is always a bit of a problem. Either it is too high or you bump your knees.


----------



## rgames (Aug 15, 2021)

azzi said:


> how do you solve that ? How do you work on your computer desk without your legs touching the keyboard tray ?


There was another thread on this recently.

The way you do it is you recess the tray back farther towards the rear of the desk. i.e. so it's not flush with the front. I had a custom desk built that way.

I have no idea why composer desks don't do this because, as you point out, if you sit at a comfortable height for the desktop then you're squashing your crotch (unless you're playing a ROLI Seaboard that's about an inch thick). You gotta be able to get the tray out of the way with any typical MIDI controller. Or squash your crotch. Or sit so low that the computer keyboard and mouse require an uncomfortable arm/hand position.

All the desks I've seen have the front of the MIDI keyboard tray flush with the front of the desk. That doesn't make sense to me. Just push it back a bit further and you won't squash your crotch.

rgames


----------



## Levon (Aug 15, 2021)

davidson said:


> I looked at the Mizas, but I knew I wouldn't have been comfortable with the 820 height. I adjusted an ikea desk to trial the height and it hurt my shoulders after a day or two, I felt like a zombie with its arms directly out in front of it. Of course you could raise your chair to compensate, but I'm 6ft and already have my chair at the perfect(ish) height so didn't want to start messing with that. If you're shorter you're going to have your feet dangling off the chair like a toddler! If you're taller it may be perfect.
> 
> I ended up going for a studiodesk orbit which is similar to the miza in that it's a flat solid desk with 88 key keyboard tray. It's also electronically height adjustable which is a godsend. It was more expensive but my body is so beat up at this point, I'll do anything I can to help it out. FWIW I usually have the desk ~77-78 cm high and its ergonomic heaven.


The Studiodesk Orbit looks like it may suit my requirements. Unfortunately the pull out 88 keyboard tray appear to be out of stock here in the UK


----------



## chillbot (Aug 15, 2021)

Regarding the height of the Zaor and also carpet:






Someone using a Roland RD-2000 as DAW controller?


Hi There! I bought an RD-2000 to play the piano and use it with my DAW. (Logic Pro X) I know the RD-2000 is a Stage piano and the main functionality is not control a DAW but I want to set the Mod Wheels and other buttons to control the expression, dynamics, mics, reverb... I don't have any...




vi-control.net


----------



## davidson (Aug 15, 2021)

Levon said:


> The Studiodesk Orbit looks like it may suit my requirements. Unfortunately the pull out 88 keyboard tray appear to be out of stock here in the UK


The desk and the tray were both out of stock in the UK when I ordered mine too. Just send them an email and they'll (hopefully) put them on their next shipment over to the uk. I only had to wait a fortnight for mine that way. They also sent me a custom checkout to complete as obviously the items couldn't be added to my basket.

In fact, I'll PM you the email for guy who I dealt with.


----------



## Levon (Aug 15, 2021)

davidson said:


> The desk and the tray were both out of stock in the UK when I ordered mine too. Just send them an email and they'll (hopefully) put them on their next shipment over to the uk. I only had to wait a fortnight for mine that way. They also sent me a custom checkout to complete as obviously the items couldn't be added to my basket.
> 
> In fact, I'll PM you the email for guy who I dealt with.


Great, thanks!


----------



## davidson (Aug 15, 2021)

azzi said:


> Thanks for your input
> Well I'm short, 169 cm. But wait a minute, there's something I don't understand, If I sit on my chair with my feet touching the ground, and then add up 12 cm above my thighs (which is my midi keyboard height), then the computer desk would be just way too high.
> 
> how do you solve that ? How do you work on your computer desk without your legs touching the keyboard tray ?


I tend to have my keyboard tray just in so brushing my upper thighs when I'm sat right in against the desk. The orbits tray has a decent sized cut out which minimises leg contact, as do a lot of the well thought out keyboard trays such as outputs platform.


----------

